# The creepy side of mesquite



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

So I'm in the process of loading a log to take to the mill.... A section of the log has some rot and lookie what I find.


My wife is a bit freaked. That is a MR52 (4 in long plastic bait) those grubs have some serious chompers.

hOOter


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

*Log*

Here is the log. The tractor had a tough time lifting this one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are the largest I have seen.

As a spinner...a faceshield is a must LOL Mesquite is the worst for the big juicy bugs to come flying out LOL


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Little corn meal, salt and pepper, and we have a meal.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had a lot of that juice hit me in the past. Now use face shield, but still get it everywhere else on me. They feel wet hitting you...... Lol


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I bet pretty good mesquite flavor when grilled. A little garlic butter..


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Gumbo!


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Rhinoceros beetle.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thats why I would Kiln Dry any of that wood before I put it in my house! I think a 130 degrees for five or six hours is recommended to kill bugs. 

In the case of those monsters you may want to turn up the heat a notch!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

check.

5 shop lights get hot (>130 deg in fact)


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

We were doing some land clearing and found those also. Man they are big and juicy!
My first thought was where is some good bass water to drop these in?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooter,

Thats one heck of a homemade kiln!


----------

